# Low progesterone levels anyone? I need advice!



## Katt36

I am around 5 weeks pregnant. I had HCG that didn't double before I was even four weeks. Now it's more than doubling but my progesterone is low. My first progesterone reading was normal. Anyone go through similar experience? I need lots of advice right now!! Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## mhk425

I didn't have any issues with HCG but did have low progesterone. It's very easily remedied with a progesterone supplement. Did your doctor mention putting you on one?


----------



## August3

I have had low progesterone from the outset. I was prescribed 400 mg pessaries to be used twice daily from 4 weeks. Now at 22 weeks I still insert 400mg just at night. My progesterone is still low, just triple what it was at first, whereas my estradiol levels are good. My doc has told me that because of the low progesterone she considers my pregnancy high risk. That said I had a scan today and little one was wriggling about and everything seemed good, so fingers crossed.

Definitely speak to your doc about possible progesterone support and I wish you all the best *Katt 36*. If you have any more questions, please feel free to send me a message. :hugs:


----------



## Katt36

Thanks so much to both you ladies for responding! So my Dr gave me script today for supplement of progesterone. Hopefully this helps! I will keep you ladies posted on what happens next.


----------



## August3

Please do let me know how you get on, Katt. I found being on the progesterone support gave me peace of mind. My doc wants to see the progesterone levels rising even if it's at a slow pace. I get bloods drawn regularly to check levels.

My levels so far were as follows
Week 4 - 11 ng/ml
Week 5 - 18.6 ng/ml
Week 9 - 18.9 ng/ml
Week 11 - 19.3 ng/ml
Week 13 - 19.9 ng/ml
Week 14 - 23 ng/ml
Week 16 - 24.7 ng/ml
Week 17 - 25.3 ng/ml
Week 19 - 32.6 ng/ml
Week 21 - 32.3 ng/ml ( on this occassion I did not take progesterone support the night before bloods were drawn) 

And I'm getting bloods drawn now tomorrow to check again. So you can see my levels were low and really have just tripled in the last 5 months. Hope that helps - the only thing to remember is that your levels may be measured differently; I think it depends on what test the lab uses.
Baba is a wee wriggler and from scans seems to be doing well. I got extra scans as well - at 6, 9 , 14, , 20 and 22 weeks. I suppose how many you'll be offered depends on where you're from.


Take care,
K


----------



## Katt36

August3 said:


> Please do let me know how you get on, Katt. I found being on the progesterone support gave me peace of mind. My doc wants to see the progesterone levels rising even if it's at a slow pace. I get bloods drawn regularly to check levels.
> 
> My levels so far were as follows
> Week 4 - 11 ng/ml
> Week 5 - 18.6 ng/ml
> Week 9 - 18.9 ng/ml
> Week 11 - 19.3 ng/ml
> Week 13 - 19.9 ng/ml
> Week 14 - 23 ng/ml
> Week 16 - 24.7 ng/ml
> Week 17 - 25.3 ng/ml
> Week 19 - 32.6 ng/ml
> Week 21 - 32.3 ng/ml ( on this occassion I did not take progesterone support the night before bloods were drawn)
> 
> And I'm getting bloods drawn now tomorrow to check again. So you can see my levels were low and really have just tripled in the last 5 months. Hope that helps - the only thing to remember is that your levels may be measured differently; I think it depends on what test the lab uses.
> Baba is a wee wriggler and from scans seems to be doing well. I got extra scans as well - at 6, 9 , 14, , 20 and 22 weeks. I suppose how many you'll be offered depends on where you're from.
> 
> 
> Take care,
> K
> 
> 
> Week17 -

Thanks so much! These numbers give me a good picture of what I should expect. My levels seem low but not extreme at 7.2. Hopefully they rise with the supplement. I will keep you posted on what happens with my levels. Still keeping hope, my HCG levels didn't double through first round of blood work but every time after that has increased more than doubled. It's touch and go for now. Sigh.


----------



## August3

Hope things are going well for you, *Katt36*.

My latest bloods show a jump from 32.3 (wk 21) to 40 ng/ml (wk 22) which is a step in the right direction but doc still keeping me on 400mg progesterone pessary once daily and to be re-tested next week all being well (week 24). 

I have found the following guidelines online

&#8226; 9-47 ng/ml First trimester

&#8226; 17-146 ng/ml Second Trimester

&#8226; 49-300 ng/ml Third Trimester

I know my doc consults with a specialist who advised that it's not so much the values but how they increase that is important.


----------



## dairymomma

I've struggled with multiple miscarriage due (in part) to low progesterone levels but I've carried to term twice with the help of a progesterone supplements. I am firmly convinced that my first two m/c would have gone to term if only I had known about my progesterone but we had no idea until I had 3 miscarriages. In fact, I've never had my progesterone levels tracked during a pregnancy. My specialist just put me on it as I couldn't afford extra testing but I'd had 3 consecutive miscarriages all between 7-9 1/2 weeks. Not sure what the measurement unit used is, but with my last pregnancy (ended in mmc at 15 weeks in early July), my progesterone was only 14.8 at 10+4. I'm going to request weekly progesterone testing through the first tri and possibly the second tri of my next pregnancy as well as either increasing my progesterone dose (I was taking 100mg progesterone pills twice a day) or switching to a different form of progesterone as I think that's part of my problem.


----------



## TMonster

My progesterone and HCG levels were very high early on and then I developed a subchorionic hematoma and my levels went from something like 25 to 11 and I freaked. My doctor put me on vaginal progesterone right away. I ended up switching doctors and the new doctor didn't bother monitoring my progesterone but I am convinced it saved my pregnancy. 

I was told that the levels may not rise with the vaginal progesterone but that its going directly to the source so not to worry.


----------

